# Boy in Darkness by Mervyn Peake



## Anthony G Williams (Apr 27, 2008)

This novella (112 pages, c. 25,000 words) is set in the world of Titus Groan and Gormenghast, although they are not named, being referred to only as the Boy and the Castle. It is the Boy's 14th birthday and he wearies of the endless rounds of official celebrations to mark the event, so he takes an opportunity to escape into the wider world beyond. He encounters three strange beings known as the Goat, the Hyena and the Lamb, and faces a terrible danger. That's about as much as I can say about the plot without spoiling it for potential readers. My edition of the book (Hodder Signature, 1996) is illustrated by P. J. Lynch.

It is a very strange story, even by the standards of Gormenghast; the three beings are entirely fantastical and the plot very bizarre, being more in the nature of a fairy tale (of the original Grimm sort). What comes through most strongly is the poetic beauty of Peake's writing. Take this passage describing a peal of bells to celebrate the Boy's birthday; for me, this brought back memories of the strange, rich flavour of the Gormenghast books:

"A bell began to chime, and then another and then a swarm of bells. Harsh bells and mellow ones: bells of many metals and many ages: bells of fear and bells of anger: gay bells and mournful; thick bells and clear bells….the flat and the resonant, the exultant and the sad. For a few moments they filled the air together, a murmuration, with a clamour of tongues that spread their echoes over the great shell of the Castle like a shawl of metal. Then one by one the tumult weakened and scores of bells fell away until there was nothing but an uneasy silence, until, infinitely far away, a slow and husky voice stumbled its way over the roof-tops and the Boy at the window heard the last of the thick notes die into silence."

Peake is not for everyone, but if you are a fan of the Gormenghast series (as I am) then this one should be added to your collection.

(an extract from my SFF blog)


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 27, 2008)

Actually, iirc, there is one reference to the Boy as Titus in the story, but blink and you've missed it; it certainly isn't something that Peake made a huge point of.

As for your other comments... yes, it's a very peculiar little tale. In some ways, it fits in very well with much of the Gormenghast work; in others it seems almost at odds with (but then, so does *Titus Alone*, in many ways). I have a certain fondness for this one, though, in that it is a rather troubling piece, and has some very haunting passages (not to mention imagery)....


----------



## Gregorian71 (Oct 31, 2011)

Does anyone know if the BBC production of this, with Terry Jones narrating it, is available at all on dvd?


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 1, 2011)

I did not even know about this, but... I don't see any listings. It may be, but it's not showing up at any of the usual places....


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 1, 2011)

I remember this being trailed on TV (before I had read the book), but have never seen sign of it since. Titus was played by someone who was in the soap Eastenders. Here are the (very scanty) details.


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Nov 1, 2011)

Interesting - I missed that, too.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Nov 1, 2011)

To return to the story itself:  I thought the prose was wonderful, the imagery amazing (I mean that in both senses of the word) ... and the Lamb frightened me to a degree that few fictional characters have!


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 2, 2011)

Indeed, the Lamb is very deftly handled and yes, terrifically frightening....


----------

